# Labor Day 2019 Tournaments



## George Lopez (Jul 30, 2019)

Does anyone have any good recommendations for a high quality Labor Day Tournament here in the SoCal Area besides the SC Blues Tourney in San Diego??  Looking for a competitive event for our FC Golden State 2006 Girls Silver Elite Team.. Was originally looking to do the Hot Spurs Labor Day Cup in San Diego again but the field size and brackets for U14/ 2006 Girls seem really small.  Any thoughts??  What about the Irvine World Cup?? Has anyone played this tournament that can refer it?  Thanks a lot for your input..


----------



## Frank (Jul 31, 2019)

George Lopez said:


> Does anyone have any good recommendations for a high quality Labor Day Tournament here in the SoCal Area besides the SC Blues Tourney in San Diego??  Looking for a competitive event for our FC Golden State 2006 Girls Silver Elite Team.. Was originally looking to do the Hot Spurs Labor Day Cup in San Diego again but the field size and brackets for U14/ 2006 Girls seem really small.  Any thoughts??  What about the Irvine World Cup?? Has anyone played this tournament that can refer it?  Thanks a lot for your input..


NHB IMO is the most comeptitive Labor Day tourney. United Cup has always treated me well as well.


----------



## futboldad1 (Jul 31, 2019)

Frank said:


> NHB IMO is the most comeptitive Labor Day tourney. United Cup has always treated me well as well.


For girls, which is the thread starters topic, looking at previous years Blues Cup has far stronger teams than those two tournaments. But I understand the thread starter is looking to avoid SD


----------



## Sockers858 (Jul 31, 2019)

La Jolla Labor Day Classic is a decent tournament in SD besides Blues.  Just call the tournament director and ask what teams have signed up before you register.


----------



## George Lopez (Aug 1, 2019)

futboldad1 said:


> For girls, which is the thread starters topic, looking at previous years Blues Cup has far stronger teams than those two tournaments. But I understand the thread starter is looking to avoid SD


Actually, on the contrary regarding us trying to avoid the SD Area.   We're just looking out for our Team and our Players best interest when it comes to choosing the right event.  Plus, with our team recently being promoted to Silver Elite for the upcoming season, we've had to adjust our mindset and make some major adjustments on what we need to do for our players and team to ensure that we're ready to play at the next level.  As our player's continue to develop and grow together, we feel it's our duty and obligation as Coach and Manager, that we provide our girls every single opportunity and chance there is to play in premier events and compete in the best and most competitive tournaments available, which will not only provide them with very valuable playing experience needed for growth and development, it will also give them exposure to what it's like to play in a premier event with top teams who are playing at the highest level.   Not to mention, along with providing each individual player insight to where their own game stands, this will also help us gauge our team as a whole against other local clubs so that we can see how we measure up to the competition and make changes as needed.  This will also give us an idea of where we stand in terms of development, as well as show us all the critical areas and player positions needing the most work and improvement so we can make the necessary changes and adjustments along the way as we continue to to prepare for the upcoming season.


----------



## Carioca (Aug 1, 2019)

@George Lopez  -  Based on what you stated above, I will agree with @futboldad1 ... Blues Cup is without a doubt the tournament you should be playing at. The best SoCal teams, plus excellent teams from NorCal, Texas, etc. always shows up. But it sounds like you know that, but have something against it... why is that?
Also, I thought Golden State FC was a partner of Blues - wouldn’t you want to support each other’s tournaments? Just curious...


----------



## George Lopez (Aug 1, 2019)

Carioca said:


> @George Lopez  -  Based on what you stated above, I will agree with @futboldad1 ... Blues Cup is without a doubt the tournament you should be playing at. The best SoCal teams, plus excellent teams from NorCal, Texas, etc. always shows up. But it sounds like you know that, but have something against it... why is that?
> Also, I thought Golden State FC was a partner of Blues - wouldn’t you want to support each other’s tournaments? Just curious...


It looks like there's some misunderstanding with my original post.  The Blues Cup Tournament was actually our 1st choice  for a Labor Day Tournament, although some thought that perhaps we weren't quite ready to compete at that level, however Coach and I felt otherwise and tried to register this past week.  But unfortunately for us, registration is already closed.  The deadline was July 1st.  Argh!!  That's why I was asking for recommendations for alternate events.  And to answer your question about supporting each others tournaments, that's is an astounding Yes!  Without a doubt, we are most definitely all about supporting each others tournaments and event's.  Sorry for the confusion and thanks for all your responses...


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 1, 2019)

Irvine World Cup would be at lowest level of all mentioned tournaments. NHB is not bad with out of State teams, but NHB girls is weekend before Labor Day.


----------



## George Lopez (Aug 1, 2019)

George Lopez said:


> It looks like there's some misunderstanding with my original post.  The Blues Cup Tournament was actually our 1st choice  for a Labor Day Tournament, although some thought that perhaps we weren't quite ready to compete at that level, however Coach and I felt otherwise and tried to register this past week.  But unfortunately for us, registration is already closed.  The deadline was July 1st.  Argh!!  That's why I was asking for recommendations for alternate events.  And to answer your question about supporting each others tournaments, that's is an astounding Yes!  Without a doubt, we are most definitely all about supporting each others tournaments and event's.  Sorry for the confusion and thanks for all your responses...


Meant to say "That is a resounding Yes!!!" not "Astounding"


----------



## tabletop (Aug 1, 2019)

George Lopez said:


> It looks like there's some misunderstanding with my original post.  The Blues Cup Tournament was actually our 1st choice  for a Labor Day Tournament, although some thought that perhaps we weren't quite ready to compete at that level, however Coach and I felt otherwise and tried to register this past week.  But unfortunately for us, registration is already closed.  The deadline was July 1st.  Argh!!  That's why I was asking for recommendations for alternate events.  And to answer your question about supporting each others tournaments, that's is an astounding Yes!  Without a doubt, we are most definitely all about supporting each others tournaments and event's.  Sorry for the confusion and thanks for all your responses...


If you had applied in time for Blues Cup, there is a decent chance your team would have been placed in Flight 2.  If you apply to United Cup or Notts Labor Day, the level of competition in Flight 1 of those tournaments could exceed what you potentially would face in Flight 2 at Blues Cup.  Like mentioned by a previous responder, NHB Cup is a good alternative but the boys play on Labor Day weekend and the girls is hosted the weekend before.  Hopefully you can find a tournament that provides what you are seeking and if you haven’t already emailed the Blues Cup Director to see if they have an open spot in their G06 age group, I would certainly recommend doing that.


----------



## NumberTen (Aug 1, 2019)

George Lopez said:


> It looks like there's some misunderstanding with my original post.  The Blues Cup Tournament was actually our 1st choice  for a Labor Day Tournament, although some thought that perhaps we weren't quite ready to compete at that level, however Coach and I felt otherwise and tried to register this past week.  But unfortunately for us, registration is already closed.  The deadline was July 1st.  Argh!!  That's why I was asking for recommendations for alternate events.  And to answer your question about supporting each others tournaments, that's is an astounding Yes!  Without a doubt, we are most definitely all about supporting each others tournaments and event's.  Sorry for the confusion and thanks for all your responses...


Did you call the tournament director.  I have found that the registration deadline is very flexible and I have registered for many tournaments after the deadline.


----------



## George Lopez (Aug 1, 2019)

NumberTen said:


> Did you call the tournament director.  I have found that the registration deadline is very flexible and I have registered for many tournaments after the deadline.


I actually had our Director who manages the Girls Side reach out to them so we'll see what happens.  I'm sure our recent partnership might make it easier to get in if there's space.  Thanks for the advise.


----------



## Surfref (Aug 1, 2019)

Notts Forest tournament in San Diego usually has good competition.  In San Diego the majority of top referees will be at Blues Cup. I heard complaints from a few couches about the quality of refs at La Jolla and Notts tournaments last year.


----------



## AGINAZ (Aug 13, 2019)

Does anyone know anything about this tournament?

https://www.elitetournaments.com/tournament/southampton-cup-california

Thanks in advance.


----------

